# Tax question about 1099-K



## ElectricEliminator (May 15, 2015)

So I live in New Jersey and work full time in New York doing a different job. I file federal, Non Resident New York and Resident New Jersey taxes. My Uber "base" is Uber Philly though, and my 1099-K is from Pennsylvania. Do I need to file a Non resident Pennsylvania return too? If it makes a difference I would say that over 90% of the work I did was in New Jersey. I very rarely did any trips that started or finished in any part of Pennsylvania.


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

Sounds like your uber income would be sourced to NJ - so no PA return required


----------



## Joe Stuart (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm in the same situation. Live in south NJ, work full time in NYC. Uber in South NJ, but received a PA 1099k. I would have to disagree with the above comment since the 1099k form will be sent to PA and we are liable to pay in state taxes in PA because that's where our local office is present. 

I'm running into an issue for NY with turbotax since the uber income from PA is being accounted for in NY as well. Looking for a work around to this issue. If you have any suggestions please let me know. 

BTW I'm filling non-res in NY, resident for NJ, and a non-resident for PA. I added the extra protection plan to assist with any disputes with the IRS since turbotax is not clear cut, specifically handling 1099-K.


----------



## kideyse (Oct 22, 2015)

I would file for the state where u live and where yr assets are. I don't think they can seize or put a lien on yr assets from out of state if the collection process ever goes that far. You can always show them your resident state tax return. Sounds fair to me.


----------

